# Kann man mit Java und Eclipse einen Virus programmieren?



## steven789hjk543 (11. Jun 2019)

Würde gerne wissen, ob das geht und wie man das macht. Mich interessiert auch, ob es auch Viren in java als Quellcode gibt und dass man das irgendwie einfach nur kopieren könnte. Habe kein Interesse, jemandem mit Viren zu schaden, sondern möchte es nur zum Spaß mal wissen und ausprobieren.


----------



## stg (11. Jun 2019)




----------



## Maliko (11. Jun 2019)

Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark, dass dir darauf auch nur irgendjemand eine Antwort geben wird. Bevor du dich mit so einem Schwachsinn beschäftigst, solltest du vielleicht erst mal ein Grundlagenbuch durcharbeiten.


----------



## Xyz1 (11. Jun 2019)

Eigentlich nich.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Jun 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Würde gerne wissen, ob das geht und wie man das macht. Mich interessiert auch, ob es auch Viren in java als Quellcode gibt und dass man das irgendwie einfach nur kopieren könnte.


Klar geht das. Dazu verwendet man einfach die Tastatur, danach hat man den Virus im Quelltext, den kannst Du dann irgendwo hinkopieren.


----------



## M.L. (11. Jun 2019)

Probieren kann man es ja mal....   Zumindest müsste man das Javaprogramm aus der Sandbox ausbrechen lassen: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/sandbox-security-model/


----------



## mrBrown (11. Jun 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Probieren kann man es ja mal....   Zumindest müsste man das Javaprogramm aus der Sandbox ausbrechen lassen: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/sandbox-security-model/


Da nahezu jedes Java-Programm lokal läuft nicht allzu schwierig: "local code is trusted to have full access to vital system resources"


----------



## kneitzel (11. Jun 2019)

Also "Virus" ist wie bei jeder Software:
- Überleg Dir, was die Software machen soll.
- Dann implementierst Du das einfach

Reines Java läuft in einer VM, was die Möglichkeiten etwas einschränkt, aber Kern-Funktionen eines Virus lassen sich alle implementieren.

Aber ich sehe auch einige Angriffsvektoren wie Installationen, die auf Java basieren (Application Server, Build Tools, ....)

Generell ist es aber unsinnig, sich als Anfänger mit so einem Thema zu beschäftigen. Ich verstehe auch den Anreiz nicht, denn man kann genug Dinge im Netz finden. Aber auch da gilt: Wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte die Finger davon lassen. (Sehr interessant ist, dass z.B. einige Deppen, die mit Malware Geld machen wollten, aufgeflogen sind, weil sie sich selbst auch infiziert haben...)


----------



## steven789hjk543 (11. Jun 2019)

Also ich bin eigentlich an fake-Viren interessiert, womit man Leuten einen streich spielt ohne zu schaden. Also da stünde: 'Sie wurden gehackt, ha ha ha!' und Computer fährt dann runter.


----------



## mrBrown (11. Jun 2019)

1. Von hinten anschleichen und Stecker ziehen
2. laut "Sie wurden gehackt, ha ha ha!" rufen
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## Xyz1 (11. Jun 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich bin eigentlich an fake-Viren interessiert, womit man Leuten einen streich spielt ohne zu schaden. Also da stünde: 'Sie wurden gehackt, ha ha ha!' und Computer fährt dann runter.


Schreib doch einen echtes Schadprogramm mit einer anderen Programmiersprache, macht von der "Illegalität" her bestimmt kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Jun 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Also da stünde: 'Sie wurden gehackt, ha ha ha!' und Computer fährt dann runter.


Ich kenne das eigentlich andersrum: man kommt an den Rechner, um weiter zu arbeiten und steht plötzlich vor einem leeren Bildschirm. Unten ein kleiner Hinweis, sinngemäß: "Windows Update musste Ihren Rechner neu starten. Ihre zuvor nicht gespeicherte Arbeit ist den flüchtigen Speichertod gestorben. Haha." Lustig fand ich das allerdings nie.


----------



## kneitzel (12. Jun 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich bin eigentlich an fake-Viren interessiert, womit man Leuten einen streich spielt ohne zu schaden. Also da stünde: 'Sie wurden gehackt, ha ha ha!' und Computer fährt dann runter.


Hmm. Ist es nicht deutlich einfacher, auf andere Art und Weise Schläge zu bekommen?

Hat Dein Freund keine Freundin, die Du etwas abknutschen kannst oder so? Das macht bestimmt mehr Spass, geht schneller und der Effekt ist der Gleiche: Du bekommst eine Tracht Prügel und hast einen Freund weniger....


----------



## White_Fox (12. Jun 2019)

Naja, ist ja nicht so daß ich nicht auch schonmal ernsthaft über sowas nachgedacht hätte, vor allem als ich anfing programmieren zu lernen. Nicht unbedingt direkt um des Schadenanrichtens willen, sondern eher um es zu können. ( Ich war damals aber auch noch jünger als heute, außerdem blieb es beim nachdenken.)

Ansonsten war der Rat von kneitzel gut und eigentlich alles, was du wissen mußt:
Überleg dir was das Programm können soll, und dann programmiere es. Was macht ein Virus für gewöhnlich-die Propagandaschleuder Wikipedia dazu:


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein *Computervirus* (lateinisch virus ‚Gift, Schleim‘; im Deutschen neutralen, auch maskulinen Geschlechts, Plural _-viren_) ist ein sich selbst verbreitendes Computerprogramm, welches sich in andere Computerprogramme, einen Bootsektor oder den RAM einschleust, und sich damit reproduziert. Die Klassifizierung als Virus bezieht sich hierbei auf die Verbreitungs- und Infektionsfunktion.



Dann fang damit mal an. 

Wenn du ein anständiger Hacker IT-Sicherheitsexperte werden willst würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal überhaupt programmieren lernen, und dann auch eine tiefer angesiedelte Sprache wie C wählen, außerdem solltest du dir viel Wissen über Betriebssysteme und die Funktionsweise der Hardware und, wenn du später auch ernsthafte Trojaner programmieren willst, über Kommunikation zwischen Maschinen aneignen, aber das war ja nicht deine Frage.


----------

